

Gnome 3.14 Released - xfalcox
https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.14/

======
danford
Is Fedora 21 Alpha my best choice for trying this out?

~~~
jmhain
Probably, but I heard Debian unstable is already packaging it, so that's an
option too.

~~~
ronjouch
Both Debian and Fedora are good options. As summed up nicely by the
"Introducing GNOME3 3.14" video at 2:15 [1], here is a probable order of 3.14
landing in various distributions:

1\. Arch

2\. Fedora

3\. Debian

4\. Mageia

5\. SuSE

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p8Prlu3owc#t=135](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p8Prlu3owc#t=135)

------
kolev
Gnome Shell is really beautiful and practical. I'm switching to Fedora Rawhide
(I tried Arch Linux, but got a bit disappointed with it), because I got tired
of Ubuntu's effort to boycott Shell (although you can still install it)
instead of merging efforts to create desktop experience at par with Windows
and OS X. My only issue was the lack of a dark Gnome 2 theme in Adwaita. Does
anyone know if 3.14 fixes that?

